
New anti-encryption bill worse than EARN IT. Act now to stop both - ashitlerferad
https://tutanota.com/blog/posts/lawful-access-encrypted-data-act-backdoor/
======
mikece
If these lawmakers think this is a good idea then surely they will support an
amendment making a felony offense for any member of Congress (or a member of
their staff) to use any form of encryption for any purpose... after all they
have nothing to hide, do they?

Speaking of hiding, why does the House Ethics committee ceases to meet in
closed/secret session? Seems this is the ONE committee which should hold all
of their meetings in public.

